# Changed the ssh port. Now SFTP does not work anymore.



## Jeferson Martinelli (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello guys.

I just changed my SSH port number to 3232.

The SSH connection is working, but when I tried to make it on SFTP, FileZilla says:

```
Command:   open "jeff@...." 3232
Error:   Connection timed out
Error:   Could not connect to server
```

The pf.conf file is also already configured to the new port.

Any ideas?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeferson Martinelli said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just changed my SSH port number to 3232.
> 
> ...


Have you applied the new configuration with `pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf` or rebooted (when using securelevel(7))?


----------

